# TTOC at Audi Driver Castle coombe 22 Oct 10 cars on stand!



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

For those interested in coming to event list names below and I will get in contact when passes arrive.

The TTOC will have again 10 spaces for those who wish to attend to track their cars and also for those who wish to just park on the TTOC pitch.

The event is organised via

www.autometrix.co.uk

and

www.audidriverinternational.co.uk

tracking costs are on the webpage but its a Â£5 entrance fee for spectators. (The TTOC pitch is free)

PS vote for TTOC in the annual awards

Thanks

Andy

PS any reps attending that want to make a TTOC pitch stand are welcomed. Afraid my organisation is from a distance again due to family commitments and impending house move.

also the event is actually a 2 day event with a treasure hunt in the swindon area, cheap rate accomadation at Hilton hotel Lydiard field swindon (Friday or saturday) and champagne reception saturday evening. All this is optional. If people want to do these or any part of it then I have some application forms and can send them out or see the website too.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

i will be there but will be entering the concours


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks for your PM Andy, but I wont be able to make this one, I'll be in Florida on holiday.

Yellow - concours, at a track day? Surely that's the ultimate contradiction! Get it out on track and get it dirty :wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Hi Andy,
Put me down for the club stand. Have you still got my details from last time?

Jay - if you are not attending this one, we will need to meet up nearer the time to get the club banners etc  :wink: .


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

No probs Mark, will be in touch


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Updated see later


----------



## 500RED (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm booked in. I hope to see you there.

Anybody staying at the Hilton Hotel.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

500RED said:


> I'm booked in. I hope to see you there.
> 
> Anybody staying at the Hilton Hotel.


Hi

Are you wanting a pass for the TTOC pitch?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Andy - I'll grab a place on the stand please

Mark - Taking yours out on the track?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

JayGemson said:


> Thanks for your PM Andy, but I wont be able to make this one, I'll be in Florida on holiday.
> 
> Yellow - concours, at a track day? Surely that's the ultimate contradiction! Get it out on track and get it dirty :wink:


easy for you to say as you are a good driver


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

kevtoTTy said:


> Andy - I'll grab a place on the stand please
> 
> Mark - Taking yours out on the track?


Hi Kev,
Yes, will probably do a couple of sessions :wink:


----------



## 500RED (Jul 30, 2005)

DXN said:


> 500RED said:
> 
> 
> > I'm booked in. I hope to see you there.
> ...


Yes, please. As this is my first event, could someone please tell me what I have just asked for.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

500RED said:


> DXN said:
> 
> 
> > 500RED said:
> ...


It just means that you can park on the TTOC club pitch with 9 other members.

I'll put you on the list and ask for an address to send the pass too when it arrives. You still have to pay for admission and tracking as you would normally.

regards

Andy


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Now have the passes. 8) Let me have address via pm and I will send it out.

Any more interested.

There are lots of activities including driving TTQS on slalom.

andy


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks Andy, I think you have my details.
Mark


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

jog said:


> Thanks Andy, I think you have my details.
> Mark


sorry mark I haven't got it.

Can U send it again please

pm sent


----------



## 500RED (Jul 30, 2005)

Hi

Do I need to get extra insurance to drive around the track?

Thanks


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

500RED said:


> Hi
> 
> Do I need to get extra insurance to drive around the track?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Robert,

You dont need insurance to go on the track. your standard motor policy will not cover you. There are a couple of specialist companies who offer Track day insurance. Some take it out, some dont. It can be quite expensive and has a high excess but you could kick yourself if you have a hefty ding and you are not covered. Remember, you may well be driving within your limits, but others may not.

I will do a search and get back to you.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

jog said:


> 500RED said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Here's one:

Competition Car Insurance
THB Egger Lawson
Tel 0115 9415255
Fax 0115 9415215
Email [email protected]


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Passes sent out to the below today.

Anymore 



DXN said:


> Updated later


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Just to tempt some more

The day consists of

track driving half whole single sessions
Tuned demo cars
TT QS sports and slalom course
Display of audis from THE AUDI UK historic collection
Special display of cars and accesories by AUDI UK
Concours d'elegance
Technical forum
special parade for visitors and under 16s at lunch time
Grande parade including all club members at the end of the day.

Andy


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Can I get a TTOC pass?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Wak said:


> Can I get a TTOC pass?


Its in the post tomorrow Wak 

If I can find your address amongst the house move boxes, may be wise just to send it to me again. :?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Found it and its in the post Wak


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

DXN said:


> Found it and its in the post Wak


Cheers will you be coming?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Looks like I'll be going, so can I have a pass please Andy.

Do you have my address on file?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Can I have a pass please?

Do you have my address still?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Me too? Should be able to make it with luck....


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Re Address Got multis, selmans but not clived (Pm sent)


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

DXN said:


> Passes sent out to the below today.
> 
> Anymore
> 
> ...


Andy

Pass rec'd - many thanks 

(Now where's AMD's phone number......................  )


----------



## 500RED (Jul 30, 2005)

Pass received

Thanks


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Hi Andy

if its not too late, can I have a pass pls?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

was said:


> Hi Andy
> 
> if its not too late, can I have a pass pls?


Yes mate

PM me your address and I'll send one out.

Andy


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

DXN said:


> Updated later in thread


Looks like it will be agood TTOC turn out 8)


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

DXN said:


> Updated
> 
> 1) jog
> 2) Kevtotty
> ...


  :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Clive - are you allowed to go to CC ?

:roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

i will be there but will be entering the concours so i dont think i will be able to go on the ttoc stand :?:


----------



## 500RED (Jul 30, 2005)

I hope this is not a stupid question

If you are going to drive around the track can you go into the display area?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

1) jog
2) Kevtotty
3) 500RED
4) Rhod TT
5) WAK
6) TTOTAL now Naughty
7) Multiprocess
8 ) Was 
9 CLIVED or tdk
10 UK225


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Looking now unlikely, sorry guys have to deliver a car from Wales to Plymouth. Have a great time .

Andy many apologies for the inconvenience, John.


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Andy could I please take the last pass for the TTOC stand ?

PM Sent

Cheers
Morgan


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Morgan,

I am so mad I cant come now, would have loved to have caught up with you again.

DAMN :evil:

PS just one more post . go on then


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Andy,

Can I have TTotal's place please? 

Shame you can't make it John but I'd love to go :wink:

Has John's pass been sent already? I'll send my address to whoever needs to send the pass to me!

What time are people planning on getting there? Anyone fancy a cruise? Clive, Was? (as long as it's not _too_ early :wink: )


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Will all my mates please stop going to this it makes me mad that I cannot go.. :x

:wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Will all my mates please stop going to this it makes me mad that I cannot go.. :x
> 
> :wink:


Sorry Mate  :-*


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Will all my mates please stop going to this it makes me mad that I cannot go.. :x
> 
> :wink:


what both of them :wink: :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:x

:roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTotal said:


> :x


john even your car is tring to keep you out :wink: :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

TRING ?

Swallow this mate....










:roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTotal said:


> TRING ?
> 
> Swallow this mate....
> 
> ...


i first found out i was dyslexic when i went to a toga party dressed as a goat


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > TRING ?
> ...


You will be done for copyright Andy, *mighTy Tee* uses that on his sig pic !


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTotal said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


just not my day today [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Will all my mates please stop going to this it makes me mad that I cannot go.. :x
> 
> :wink:


OK John, I cant make it either now :?   :x

just kidding :wink:

NaughTTy, Im up for a cruise 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

was said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Will all my mates please stop going to this it makes me mad that I cannot go.. :x
> ...


Ooh you are wicked :lol:



was said:


> NaughTTy, Im up for a cruise 8)


Great - we'll sort something out during that week 

John - did Andy send you your pass already? If not I'll pm my addy to him.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

not receieved yet, will let u know


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> was said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


Paul

I should be up for the cruise there. Can you meet me at Chieveley Services.

Mark


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jog said:


> Paul
> 
> I should be up for the cruise there. Can you meet me at Chieveley Services.
> 
> Mark


Yeah we could come that way - I usually go via the A420 to Swindon but it's a PITA with all it's 50mph stretches.

let's decide times etc in the week prior to the event. Have no idea what time I'm heading over there yet. Must admit I haven't looked at the links yet so I don't even know what time it starts :roll: 

Paul


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

DXN said:


> 1) jog
> 2) Kevtotty
> 3) 500RED
> 4) Rhod TT
> ...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

DXN said:


> DXN said:
> 
> 
> > 1) jog
> ...


Address sent to John


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> DXN said:
> 
> 
> > DXN said:
> ...


Address recieved from Paul


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Pass sent to Paul


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Pass sent to Paul


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > Pass sent to Paul


Paul smiles.....

BTW hope that someone has organised for the T T O C banners to be there and make the 10 car stand look special ?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

TTotal said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


John,

I have the Banners and flags - all I need is the insulation tape to hold it all together and the wives to stand around taking the Pi$$ out of 5 grown men trying to put up on flag pole :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

L O F L :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Peeps, If you're coming down from Chieveley then may I recommend the A4 as apposed to the M4. It's a reasonably nice road and quick in places all the way from Hungerford to Chippenham and goes through some 'nice' towns. If I've got time on my hands and fancy a bit of extra "wear and tear" on the car then I always go that way from Newbury to Bath (or the other way round).


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Just seen the sign-on time for those tracking their cars.....erm....not sure I'll be there that early unless you lot want to see what I wear in bed








:lol: :lol:

Hopefully not everyone is planning to get there at 8.00am otherwise I will look a little lazy  I was aiming for 09:00 which would mean me leaving at 07:00ish. If I'm still meeting anyone at Chievely then I would expect to be there at around 08:00 to 08:15 (I think).

Jog, Was, anyone else - what time are you thinking of getting to CC?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

I plan to be on the club stand in the Morning and then flit off for 3 track sessions in the afternoon. 
On the basis that the Audi day is organised in a similar way to the VW Audi day in August, the track drivers could sign on at almost any time, wait for the next briefing and then go out on the track. Therefore, it may not be necessary to get there too early.

8 15 at chevely will mean we get there for 9am. not exactly late :wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

I think the earliest you can enter the circuit is 8:30 - later than the VAG day (which I am sure was 8:00am).

I'll be there early (just to get me monies worth!!!)

Kev


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jog said:


> I plan to be on the club stand in the Morning and then flit off for 3 track sessions in the afternoon.
> On the basis that the Audi day is organised in a similar way to the VW Audi day in August, the track drivers could sign on at almost any time, wait for the next briefing and then go out on the track. Therefore, it may not be necessary to get there too early.
> 
> 8 15 at chevely will mean we get there for 9am. not exactly late :wink:


OK Mark - I'll aim for then - Hope Was is planning for that time too
:wink:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> OK Mark - I'll aim for then - Hope Was is planning for that time too
> :wink:


I dont mind setting off early


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

DXN said:


> 1) jog
> 2) Kevtotty
> 3) 500RED
> 4) Rhod TT
> ...


11) in reserve or can squeeze on tdk 8)


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

With some stand people going out on the track, I'd have thought we could squeeze Simon on the end - so long as we don't get a cars too close together / ding in wing situation!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I have asked him to pm me his addy. I leave it up to you guys to sort out the space on the day.

Alas the house move is done and I'm unpacking as well as on nights that weekend.

Message to self must tell autometrix about change of address.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

DXN said:


> I have asked him to pm me his addy. I leave it up to you guys to sort out the space on the day.


Looks like I'll now be bringing my RS4, not the TT, so Simon, you can have my space  I already have your address, so I'll ping the pass across to you...

Clive


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Pass received - Thanks John 

Clive - Do you fancy joining the cruise down? Looks like we'll be aiming to leave my place by 7:00am 

We'll try to keep up with your new monster!! :lol:


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

clived said:


> DXN said:
> 
> 
> > I have asked him to pm me his addy. I leave it up to you guys to sort out the space on the day.
> ...


Thanks guys - I'm looking forward to it.
I assume there is no set time to arrive? I'm aiming to arrive sometime between 9 and 10am,

Simon.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

tdk said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > DXN said:
> ...


You could join our little cruise down if you like Simon - 8:15am at Chievely Services on the M4 at Newbury.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Be aware there was a traffic car with a laser gun sat on the side of the M4 somewhere past Reading on ADI day last year....

Convoy - I'll think about it Paul!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

1) jog
2) Kevtotty
3) 500RED
4) Rhod TT
5) WAK
6) TTOTAL now Naughty
7) Multiprocess
8 ) Was 
9 CLIVED or tdk
10 UK225

sorted


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> You could join our little cruise down if you like Simon - 8:15am at Chievely Services on the M4 at Newbury.


I'll do my best to be there, but I might not make it that early as I am most definitely not a morning person! I haven't seen 8am in over a year! :lol:

Simon.


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Pass recieved many thanks Andy


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

my pass also arrived today , thanks Andy 8)


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Pass received!

Many thanks Andy!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Popped into Autometrix earlier in the week and was chatting about ADI - looks like it's going to be a great event - looking forward to seeing you all there


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

My pass arrived today - thanks!

Simon.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Glad everyone is sorted for a pass.

I wish I was able to come 

hope you all have a good day. I'll look ofrward to all the pics. 8)


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

DXN said:


> Glad everyone is sorted for a pass.
> 
> I wish I was able to come
> 
> hope you all have a good day. I'll look ofrward to all the pics. 8)


Thanks Andy,
I think we must all owe you a beer for your efforts.
I bet your sick of the site of cardboard boxes.
Mark


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Chaps I unfortunatley am not going to be able to make this now 

If anyone wants to take my place let me know & I could send you my pass or give it to Wak to hand on .

Cheers
Morgan


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

UK225 said:


> Chaps I unfortunatley am not going to be able to make this now
> 
> If anyone wants to take my place let me know & I could send you my pass or give it to Wak to hand on .
> 
> ...


Shame Morgan - was looking forward to seeing your nicely sorted motor again. Decided not to sell just yet then?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Bugger.................................................. :evil: :?

http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/UKXX1915.html


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Shame Morgan - was looking forward to seeing your nicely sorted motor again. Decided not to sell just yet then?


It is a shame m8 I was really looking forward to this meet 

Thanks for the kind words 

Unfortunatley in my profession changes to schedules often happen, work has yet again spoiled something social I planned :? .

Wont be selling for a while now though  & on a brighter front TT has some new mods as yet undisclosed on the forum & a package arrived from Hong Kong this morning with some more in 

Been some tweaks a week or so ago to my mapping & I am currently testing a new to the market DV the only one in the UK at this time :twisted:

So its not all bad 

Have fun on Saturday !!


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

kevtoTTy said:


> Bugger.................................................. :evil: :?
> 
> http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/UKXX1915.html


AM Showers. Glad I only booked the afternnon sessions :wink:

Any more "moments" with the Haldex since the A31 last week. Should be a good test for it on saturday.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jog said:


> kevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Bugger.................................................. :evil: :?
> ...


Better now  :

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/5day.shtml?id=1123


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Better now  :
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/5day.shtml?id=1123


see you all saterday


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Better now  :
> ...


Blimey - are you going on saterday.....We're all going to be there on Saturday :wink: :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

that will be saturday then ill be the one with the yellow car and red face :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Paul you musnt tease these poor unfortunate foreigners :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Sorry   :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Sorry   :wink:


yey will be on satUrday lad yey will be :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

......and they fight dirty too !


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTotal said:


> ......and they fight dirty too !


div'nt yey start or yey 'll gerr'et t pall :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Maybe you are right Paul !

Blinkin foreigners, cant understand a word he says that bloke :?

Think we need a wall to keep them out.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Maybe you are right Paul !
> 
> Blinkin foreigners, cant understand a word he says that bloke :?
> 
> Think we need a wall to keep them out.


but who would be keeping who out


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Better now  :
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/5day.shtml?id=1123


top job changing the weather NaughTTy [smiley=thumbsup.gif] see you nice and early  Sun mornin :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

was said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Better now  :
> ...


Now I'm confused was - you've written Sun morninin in here and mentioned to Clive on the Kneesworth thread about seeing his car on Sunday - please tell me it's not me that's confused - it is Saturday we're going isn't it :?

P.S. Was - did you get my text ? They're black lights not silver and one is broken so I've asked him if the nearside is available - mine has stress marks on the lens.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

say no more 

see you Sat morning


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

was said:


> say no more
> 
> see you Sat morning


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

hey that's my trick. Turned up on Sunday last year only to find out it was on Saturday (I had a pass too  )


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Paul
I may be a bit late in the morning so please do not wait for me at Chievely.
See you there.
Mark


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jog said:


> Paul
> I may be a bit late in the morning so please do not wait for me at Chievely.
> See you there.
> Mark


What sort of time Mark?

If you know a definite time than we could still meet you - don't mind leaving home a little bit later, and I'm sure Was doesn't really want to leave his place at 6:30am :wink:

If we are still planning to meet, could you pm me your mobile number? I'll send you mine too....


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

So, are people still meeting at the Chievely Services at 8:15am?
Is that the one at Junction 13 of the M4 on the A34 by the Hilton?

Simon.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> > Paul
> ...


 Hi paul,
I should have read this before my PM. to you was sent  
What about 9a.m ish?? You have my number now  
We should still be able to get there by 9.45 ish
If this does not suit, no problem, just let me know.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

If you're planning to be at Chievely later than 8.15 can you let me know tonight via txt Paul - extra 15 mins in bed would be great! ;-)


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

So, what's happening? Are we meeting at 8:15 or not?

Simon.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I reckon 9:00am at Chieveley sounds good - agree with Clive - the extra few minutes in bed would be nice 

I'll text everyone to make sure we all meet there at the same time.

Simon - pm replied to 

Just thought - anybody else going down at that time want to join us - Wak maybe? Who else? (Probably a bit late to ask!!  )


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

9am it is then


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

See you all at 9am.

Simon.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

anyone back yet?.

I'm in anticipation of news of the event.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

DXN said:


> anyone back yet?.
> 
> I'm in anticipation of news of the event.


Check out the main forum ,,, :evil: :evil: tdk ,,, not happy :evil: :evil:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I should have read all the posts before coming straight to this page.

Is it me or every time I do an autometrix event someones car gets damaged :?

Gutted for tdk hope audi sort it out.

glad no one was hurt

regards

andy


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Andy, Just thought I'd post to say thanks for orgainising this for us all. It was a great day up until this shocking incident.

There were some cracking cars there. Mod of the day has to go to the A2 with LEDs drilled into the four rings on the grill - absolutley stunning. Will post some pics of the day when I get around to it.

Gutted for Simon :evil: Thought he handled it all very well though 

Many congrats to Andy too [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Anybody stay for/take part in the "Grand Parade" at the end?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I missed the incident, as I arrived about 3.30 and went into the ACI meeting straight away :? Gutted for you Simon  I do believe Audi will make it right again though... I hope you they let you keep an S4 for a while though 

Click here for an update on the evening event


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Many congrats to Andy too [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Anybody stay for/take part in the "Grand Parade" at the end?


cheers  
I stayed for the Grand Parade 8)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Mod of the day has to go to the A2 with LEDs drilled into the four rings on the grill - absolutley stunning.


He's posted on another forum. I'm not sure of his rear badging though!

LED Grill

In the dark

Rear


> my car now puts out 120bhp and does 0-60 in 7.5 seconds, I think the S2 is justifiable (especially when your tongue is as firmly in cheek as mine!)


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

come on guys! any pics of the day


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

caney said:


> come on guys! any pics of the day


here are a few of mine. They are not great as they are digital stills taken from video. Hope you enjoy:
On the S4 track slalom.

















Kev ToTTy 1








Kev ToTTy 2








Kev ToTTy 3








Damon








Lee, Damon and Kev








Kev ToTTy 4








A Fantastic yellow RS4








Got stuck behind these two for a complete session. I was on their tails through the corners but did not have the grunt to justify them letting me pass on the straights. Passing in the corners is not reccomended!








Lee waiting to for the off.









Overall it was a fantastic day, mared onlyby the idiot who smacked Simons car. Thanks to all who made it a great day.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Great shots Mark (I didn't realise my arse looked THAT good :wink: )

Any chance you could email me any of the video footage???

Come on Lee - where's your photos? :?

Kev


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Mine are a bit more static than Mark's - I have some video taken from the banking which I might get around to taking some still clips from (maybe :roll: )

Jog, was and I meeting for a mini-cruise:









The TTOC line up:









My fat backside!!









One of the many nice line-ups of classic Audis there...









Dialynx bullett - 600ish horsies  - Front....









...and smooth backside:









Race prep'd TT:









The legendary Frank Biela's Touring car from '96 (I think) 8) 









jog, Multiprocess and kevtotty waiting to get out on the track:









A certain yellow roadster and its pie-eating owner winning the Modified Class Conkers:









and his colour coded rosette:









It was a cracking day until the shock of seeing Simon's battle-scarred car. I'd love to have stayed and taken part in the Grand Parade at the end but was shattered after 4 hours sleep and a 2 hour drive down there. Anybody got any pics of that?


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> I'd love to have stayed and taken part in the Grand Parade at the end but was shattered after 4 hours *sleep* and a 2 hour drive down there. Anybody got any pics of that?


Why would we have any pics of you sleeping? :lol: :lol:

Great pictures - I now realise I probably spent too much time tracking and not looking at all the other cars!!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

nice pics guys [smiley=thumbsup.gif] it's about time we saw the bullett in action don't you think :!:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

kevtoTTy said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to have stayed and taken part in the Grand Parade at the end but was shattered after 4 hours *sleep* and a 2 hour drive down there. Anybody got any pics of that?
> ...


 :lol: 



caney said:


> nice pics guys [smiley=thumbsup.gif] it's about time we saw the bullett in action don't you think :!:


Apparently, they wanted to get it out on the track but had some wheel alignment problems (or something like that) :roll:

I've added a pic I forgot last night - a nice race prepared TT. He also wanted to track but the car wasn't running right so had to pull out  Would have been nice to see both of them running......


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> I've added a pic I forgot last night - a nice race prepared TT. He also wanted to track but the car wasn't running right so had to pull out  Would have been nice to see both of them running......


More about this in absoluTTe8


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

nutts said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I've added a pic I forgot last night - a nice race prepared TT. He also wanted to track but the car wasn't running right so had to pull out  Would have been nice to see both of them running......
> ...


I was going to mention that but I didn't know which issue it was going to be in :roll: :wink:

Yep - read all about it in the next edition of absoluTTe


----------



## hope2421 (Nov 7, 2005)

What a great day! In the pics posted earler mine is the red ur quattro, nice to see them called classics


----------

